# Shrimp substrate



## Jdmcfast (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm setting up a new OEBT tank any suggestions on a substrate? Where can I buy it? I'm having a lot of trouble finding any suppliers. Thanks

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## SSSpeewee (Mar 18, 2014)

Get some pool filter sand, its inert and great. Homedepot/lowes may have some or just check pool supply stores


----------



## superflame (Apr 24, 2012)

Try Ada soil and can be purchased online. Google aquarium forest or ada shop.


----------



## DUKENDABEARS (Aug 16, 2013)

I use a mix of fluval shrimp stratum, black sand, and pea sized gravel. Have 1000's of oebt in a 55 with that setup.


----------

